# Bildposition innerhalb eines anderen Bildes ermitteln



## Nickkk (20. Mrz 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich stehe vor der Aufgabe, dass ich einige Bilder habe (4), deren (optionales) Auftreten ich innerhalb eines anderen, großen Bildes überprüfen muss. Wenn eines oder mehrere dieser Bilder vorhanden sind, möchte ich die Koordinaten erfahren. 
Gibt es einen besseren Ansatz, als x-tausend Bildausschnitte zu bilden und die alle einzeln zu vergleichen? 

Eventuell kann es dazu kommen, dass die gesuchten Bilder im großen Quellbild kleiner  als die Vorlagen sind. Dann wird's bestimmt nochmal komplizierter, oder? 

Mir würde aber erstmal eine Lösung für die gleich großen Bilder vorschweben.

<unrealistischeHoffnung>Eine Library, wo man beide Bilder reinschmeißt und die Koords rauskriegt gibt's wahrscheinlich nicht?  </unrealistischeHoffnung>

Danke im Vorraus,

Nickkk


----------



## 0x7F800000 (20. Mrz 2009)

Hier hat ARadauer das vor kurzem auch gefragt, und anscheinend wurden dort ein paar bibliotheken vorgeschlagen, die so etwas ähnliches schon können.
http://www.java-forum.org/grafik-und-spieleprogrammierung/79681-bild-bild-suchen.html
Ohne skalierung geht es mit naiven ansätzen noch ganz gut.

Bereits bei der Skalierung müsste es aber schon ziemlich heftig werden.


----------



## Illuminatus0301 (22. Mrz 2009)

was sind das denn für Beispiel-Bilder? Je nachdem was das für Bildtypen (also Fotos, Screenshots, Grafiken, etc.) sind, würde ich die irgendwie auf bestimmte Merkmale vereinfachen (z.B. mit dem Canny-Algorithmus), denn dann könnte man nach ähnlichen Merkmalen suchen (z.B. markante Kanten) und könnte den Bereich, in dem gesucht wird einschränken


----------

